# Godspeed Katie



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Godspeed, Katie. Those of us who loved you are sad tonight at your passing, but grateful to know that you will be waiting for us at the bridge. We will bring your favorite toys, and your tracking harness. Good bye, sweetie. We will miss you very much.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. No words can help, but try to find comfort in memories of the times you had together. 

RIP Katie.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

RIP Katie ! Show off those angel wings !


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

always so heartbreaking when one goes. rest in peace katie. take good care and many blessings to 'the gang' at andaka.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, sweet Katie.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Katie run girl - run and run and run!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Katie








Andaka!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

So Sorry Daphne.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Daphne,
I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free and healthy, Katie girl...


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Daphne, I am so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet Katie.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear of Katie's passing. R.I.P sweet girl.


----------

